# creo elongala ??



## nickyp0 (Oct 26, 2005)

can any one tell me if this is a male or a female?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2005)

Probably a female.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes i'd agree with Yen


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah..looking at the segments visable they are pretty large, so Id say female as welll.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

